# eikä tai enkä



## kielikorva

Törmäsin joskus lauseeseen: "Toivoisin naisena pääseväni miehen kainaloon eikä toisinpäin."
Mietitytti että pitäisikö sen oikeasti olla: "Toivoisin naisena pääseväni miehen kainaloon ENKÄ toisinpäin."
Hiustenhalkomista kyllä, mutta kuitenkin näin tiukan kieliopin kannalta katsottuna, millaisia mielipiteitä saisi olla?


----------



## Gavril

Koska kysymykseesi ei ole tähän asti vastattu, tarjoan arvaukseni.

Minusta puhuja/kirjoittaja mieltää lauseensa suunnilleen näin:

_Toivon naisena pääseväni miehen kainaloon eikä toisinpäin._ = "Kun olen nainen, toivon käyvän niin, että pääsen miehen kainaloon eikä toisinpäin.”

Kieltoverbin 3. persoonan yksikkömuoto ("ei") liittyy tässä "käyvän"-verbin subjektiin, jonka ymmärretään olevan "se" tai jotakin sellaista, joten se on kieliopillisesti oikein.


----------



## kielikorva

Samalla tavoin minäkin luulin, mutta minä olen ylipäätään huomannut, että suomalaiset silloin tällöin vastaavat EI sellaisessa tapauksessa kun pitäisi vastata EN, siis puhuvat aivan niin kuin virolaiset  Mietin, että mikä ihme ilmiö se oikein on?

Kysyn sitten tällä tavoin:
Kun minulta kysytään, että puhunko suomea, niin kummassa muodossa vastaus kuulostaa paremmalta: "Puhun, MUTTEN kovin hyvin" tai "Puhun, MUTTEI kovin hyvin"?


----------



## DrWatson

Kieltoverbi saattaa vahingossa jäädä taipumatta puheessa varsinkin silloin, jos se on eri puheenvuorossa kuin kysymys. Esimerkeistäsi vain ensimmäinen on oikein, jälkimmäistä ("Puhun, muttei...") tuskin kuulisi äidinkielisen puhujan suusta koskaan. Virolaiseksi epäilisin puhujaa itsekin, jos tuollainen lause tulisi vastaan.


----------

